# Mississippi pier fishing?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

headed down to Biloxi for a bachelor party and want to soak a hook, any suggestions on the fish out in that area?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Crabs, your gonna catch alot of crabs at a bachelor part 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe catch _something_ with some night crawlers at the party......


----------



## Bigdaddy65 (Aug 8, 2016)

try the broadwater or the harbor in gulfport


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with the Gulfport harbor idea. Other options are getting on a charter, let me know I’ve got some friends that are six pack charter guides and will put you on fish. Also not sure if the ship island ferry is running yet but it would be good to get out there and fish both sides of the island. I took my boy to the pier in Long Beach ( just west of Gulfport) on Friday and it was muddy water. 
Shrimp have been hard to find, on my end of the beach, probably can get them in Biloxi though.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

By the way the water is much cleaner around Biloxi than the west side right now...


----------

